# Leg of lamb for first smoke



## jnk556 (Dec 24, 2015)

Just got a 30" master built electric digital smoker for xmas, and after I season the smoker, I think I may try my hand at a leg of lamb.  I love me a good hunk of lamb!

I'll have to see what I can find in the way of lamb at the local supermarkets, but should be able to find a small leg.  Anyways, anyone have a good recommendation on rubs, seasonings ect?  Should I rub and let sit in fridge overnight?  Also, do I need to let it sit at room temp and put in preheated smoker, or strait out of fridge?  Also what kinda wood is best?

Also, about 225, and pull when I get to a IT of 135-140, wrap and let rest for a hour or so?


----------

